# salvia seeds?



## SHOT (Aug 29, 2016)

Where i can buy salvia seeds? I dont have any idea about this drug but i think i want to try it. Any idea about it?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah it's bad and against the rules here.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2016)

This is against the rules.  Thanks Duck.


----------

